# Brake bolt for Slice Premium Fork?



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

I am building up a Caad8 with a slice premium plus fork and the bolt on the front brake isn't long enough to reach the recessed nut...anyone know what size nut i need make this work? I'm assuming that these forks typically come with an extended-length nut, but mine didn't come w/ one. 

THANKS!!!!


----------



## bkranich (May 7, 2004)

I'm not sure the exact length, but any well-stocked shop should have the extended bolt. I know problem-solvers makes one. 

Brooks K.


----------



## ypdave (May 15, 2006)

*Brake bolt for Slice Carbon fork?*

I'd like to add my request for an answer to this thread.

Does anyone know if special fasteners are required to attach the front brake to a used Carbon Slice fork?

When I went to a shop to ask about it I noticed that all other bikes use a recessed bolt but the flared end on a standard bolt won’t fit in the hole on my fork. I probed around in there and it feels like there’s a small lip or landing about ¾” in from the back but it is very shallow (<1/2mm) and I’m not sure I would want to trust my life to such a small mechanical brake bolt interface with the fork, especially in carbon.

I bought a 22mm long bolt and it was still too short. On the other hand, there are 30mm-long brake bolts available from Problem Solvers that would reach all the way to the external surface of the fork at the rear but that would require the bolt to exert its force directly against the carbon surface and that’s bad, too.

Could it be that this fork wasn’t properly manufactured? If it was metal I would just drill out the hole in the rear to a depth of 1/2” that would allow the head of my 22mm bolt to reach the caliper bolt and have a surface to seat on.

Another concern is the lock washer at the front. The fork has indents from one that the previous owner apparently used without problems. I’m being careful because there is a lot of print on not scoring or scratching carbon components to avoid stress risers.

Dave


----------



## ypdave (May 15, 2006)

*Problem solver 30mm bolt for Cannondale Slice Fork*

After speaking with the former owner of my frame... the star washer on the front of the brake and a flush-mount caliper mounting bolt on the rear was his set-up for the Carbon Slice fork. For my Campi front brake I am ordering a 30mm Problem Solver bolt from my LBS. The 22mm 'extra-long' bolt didn't reach.


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

ypdave said:


> After speaking with the former owner of my frame... the star washer on the front of the brake and a flush-mount caliper mounting bolt on the rear was his set-up for the Carbon Slice fork. For my Campi front brake I am ordering a 30mm Problem Solver bolt from my LBS. The 22mm 'extra-long' bolt didn't reach.


thanks...i ended up ordering the same part myself. amazing that no cannondale dealer in town had one in stock.


----------

